# EC Controller



## philipp00 (13 Oktober 2020)

Hallo zusammen 

Evtl. hat einer von euch eine Idee, bin auf der Suche nach einer günstigen Variante für die Ansteuerung von 18 Stk. Heizlüfter (0-10V) und zusätzlich eines Stellantrieb (0/1), Spannung des Stellantrieb kann noch ausgesucht werden. Die Temperatur wird über einen Raumtemperaturfühler erfasst und als Grenzwert (DI Signal) ausgegeben.

Nun sollte die Funktion so sein, sobald der Grenzwert des Temperaturfühler erreicht wird, soll eine voreingestellte 0-10V Spannung an den EC Motor ausgeben werden und das Ventil soll geschaltet werden, dies kann mit einem Relais gemacht werden.

Nur für das 0-10V Signal, habe ich noch keine Idee, habt ihr eine?


----------



## ccore (15 Oktober 2020)

Moin,

wenn du von irgendwo 10V her bekommst, kannst du pro Relais ein Poti schalten. Damit wäre der Wert für den Lüfter am Poti einstellbar. Und es wäre möglich diese mittels Relais auf den EC Motor durchzuschalten. 
Gruß


----------

